# What will happen if I wash my hair and then dry it and dye it...



## chinahopes

Just curious, if anyone knows.

I'm going out tomorrow night and I want to dye my hair tonight.. but there are parts that I can feel which have a conditioner build-up, so it feels kind of greasy, and I think it's be best to wash it first. (I last washed it 2 nights ago)... I'm just wondering if anyone knows WHY they recommend not dyeing it immediately after washing it?


----------



## frostedcouture

When I got my hair dyed, the stylist told my mom over the phone to let me wait 2-3 days and let my hair get oilier before coming in. It helps protect the hair or something so it's less damaged. didn't affect the way my hair came out, it's still as light as i wanted.  i wouldn't recommend washing it right before because it could possibly dry your hair out more. i don't know for sure, but it's not worth it to cause dryness if you can attempt to prevent it, if you know what i mean?


----------



## _bebee

its because the grease actually helps absorbs the dye more. If you just washed your hair and dye it, your hair isnt greasy and wont absorb dye as much. Its best to give it some time from washing your hair to dyeing it


----------



## grace3128

^^ These ladies are correct.
Nothing "bad" will happen, but you'll get better color if you wait.


----------



## Glamfoxx

Honestly it won't make a bit of difference.  The biggest reason you aren't supposed to wash your hair before you get it colored is that during washing you can scratch your scalp with your fingernails and the small scratches can get irritated/burned from the dye.  If you are careful nothing bad will happen.


----------



## irish_clover

It might irritate your scalp because if it's freshly washed you just scrubbed it and then you are applying chemicals 
I've done it before though and it wasn't a big deal.


----------



## Odette

If your hair is anything like mine, just wash in the morning and dye in the evening.  After a full day my scalp is oily enough.


----------



## claireZk

I think if it's drier (as in just washed & dried) it will be more porous.  I would think it would be healthier to dye greasier, oilier hair.  It seems like it would be more protected


----------



## illinirdhd

Yes, having some of your hair's natural oils and a styling product or two in it when you color it helps you get a better color result AND helps to protect your hair and scalp from the chemicals in the color.  You should color it while it's dirty, and then rinse the color out thoroughly, then condition, and then wait 24-48 hours before you shampoo it after you color it.


----------



## bisousx

It won't make a difference. Trust me, I must've dyed my hair over 100 times and in all kinds of ways.


----------



## pippaWA

Do you feel your skin gets itchy or irritated from hair dye? 

If yes, then dye dirty hair. If not, then you can wash and dye immediately afterwards. 

Skin oils protect scalp from irritants in the dye. They do not help dye absorb into the hair.  It is all for skin comfort.   

p-WA


----------



## lmkhlh2006

bisousx said:


> It won't make a difference. Trust me, I must've dyed my hair over 100 times and in all kinds of ways.



That's how I feel about it...


----------

